# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  1С:Предприятие 8. Отель

## Rudens

*
Конфигурация "1C:Отель"
Конфигурация "1C:Отель" - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
Конфигурация "БИТ:Отель"
Конфигурация "БИТ:Отель" - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
*
*МЕТОДИКА ПОЛУЧЕНИЯ ВЕЧНОГО ТРИАЛА "БИТ:Отель"* => *Скрытый текст*
1) Установить сервер лицензий
2) Сдвинуть дату вперед
3) Запустить сервер и активировать 10-дневный триал
4) Остановить службу сервера
5) Сдвинуть дату назад 
6) В реестре для 7-ки и 8-ки (на ХР не проверялось): 

HKLM\Software\wow6432node\Microsoft\1ct - для х64-систем или
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\1ct - для х86-систем

Поле T_DATA (сюда предположительно пишется смещение по годам) меняем на 0000000000000000
7) Запускаем сервер, наслаждаемся 

PS: Если лицензия уже просрочена - удаляем раздел 1ct и выполняем активацию 10-дневного триала по-новой.

----------

elena132 (27.07.2017), evstp (22.09.2014), Gblfhfc (20.11.2019), Jalol (14.01.2017), know_oneself (25.07.2018), krasivaja (10.04.2012), Litr111 (09.12.2020), Nolderg (17.12.2018), pitbit8088 (22.08.2021), romayl (23.03.2021), Rozhko (19.01.2019), Sangvin (11.03.2020), Svetlana_K (15.02.2017), techno-123 (12.06.2019), The_Immortal (25.10.2019), tutvse (26.02.2019), vatid (30.03.2021)

----------


## mexanik_96

Скиньте ссылочку где скачать: 1С:Предприятие 8. Отель. Очень нужно. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## krepko

был бы благодарен за ссылку на отель.

----------


## kr111

Скиньте ссылочку где скачать пожалуйста: 1С:Предприятие 8. Отель. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## snake.87

Скиньте, пожалуйста ссылку на 1с Отель. Заранее благодарен

----------


## Gregyshka

Скиньте, пожалуйста ссылку на 1с Отель. Заранее благодарен

----------


## Buildshop-m

скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на скачивание 1с отель 8 , ребята ну очень нужно

---------- Post added at 18:17 ---------- Previous post was at 18:11 ----------

Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на 1с отель

----------


## IAW

Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на 1с Отель. Заранее благодарен

----------


## burravchik

Скиньте ссылочку пожалуйста. Спасибо!

----------


## plazma50

Хелп! где скачать: 1С:Предприятие 8. Отель. Очень нужно. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Progs

del...

----------


## Progs

> *Конфигурация "1С:Отель" редакция 9.0, Версия 9.0.2.3*
> 
> Файл конфигурации: *hotel_9_0_2_3.cf*, *зеркало*
> 
> Леченная пустая ИБ: *hotel_9.0.2.3_unlock.dt*, *зеркало*
> 
> Лекарство: *AntiProtect_Hotel_9.0.zip*, *зеркало*
> 
> Руководство пользователя: *Руководство пользователя*, *зеркало*


Благодарю!
Есть ли свежее версия - 9.0.2.5?

----------

goodalex (30.07.2021), Sagashi (22.11.2021)

----------


## GreenGroup

Доброй ночи, ставил леченную пустую, но база на английском. Сам интерфейс 1с на русском. Как можно перевести конфиг? Перелопатил настройки, везде вроде указан русский язык.

----------


## Gblfhfc

Быть такого не может, потому как у меня все нормально )) А если серьезно, то разобрались с языком ? Заходите в конфигуратор, открываете конфигурацию, пардон за тавтологию. И кажется самую первую кнопку нажимаете "Отель"> свойства. И вниз по списку ищете смену языка. Или там же в конфигураторе , но в настройках конкретного пользователя. Как-то так.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Быть такого не может, потому как у меня все нормально )) А если серьезно, то разобрались с языком ? Заходите в конфигуратор, открываете конфигурацию, пардон за тавтологию. И кажется самую первую кнопку нажимаете "Отель"> свойства. И вниз по списку ищете смену языка. Или там же в конфигураторе , но в настройках конкретного пользователя. Как-то так.


Да очень даже может быть, т.к. ВСЕ объекты метаданных и алгоритмы используют английский язык! Загляните в кофигураторе в свойства ИБ: Основной язык *English*.

----------


## Gblfhfc

> Да очень даже может быть, т.к. ВСЕ объекты метаданных и алгоритмы используют английский язык! Загляните в кофигураторе в свойства ИБ: Основной язык *English*.


Уважаемый, я школу в начале 90х окончил, в глубокой деревне. И никаким метаданным нас тогда не учили. Зато учили , что такое "ирония". Я думал, что  всем понятно что я шучу. 
 А по поводу английского в программе, по-моему, отельеру он только на пользу. А чтоб его не было-установите старую версию программы, а на нее́ из девятой накатите только файл unlock.dt. И будет вам счастье на русском языке.

----------


## letvipdep

*Конфигурация "1С:Отель" редакция 9.0, Версия 9.0.2.6 от 08.03.2021*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Руководство пользователя: *ссылка*

----------

EHOT911 (01.07.2021), Sagashi (22.11.2021)

----------


## Gblfhfc

Доброго дня всем. У меня возник вопрос: почему в этой программе заявку на размещение можно распечатать только из фолио уже заехавших в отель, а в фолио брони этого пункта нет ?
   Все мы хоть раз да что-то бронировали - сначала заявка, а потом уже работа с ней.

----------


## Stone7

> *Конфигурация "Отель", релиз 8.3.1.6*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


Не могу понять, как правильно установить и запустить.... Загружал DT-шку (там их две, 1С и 1Сnew) в чистую базу. Загружал отдельно конфигурации в чистую базу. Пользовался мастером, предлагающим развернуть новую базу 1С Отель. 
Итого один: при запуске базы показывает мастер проверки защиты. 

Как победить?

----------


## sistem81

ДЕМО-РЕЖИМ! Не обнаружен ключ защиты программы. Через 15 минут программа перейдет в режим просмотра.
У Вас установлен тип платформы "Windows x86-64". Для данного типа  платформы не поддерживается работа с оборудованием и графической картой. Рекомендуется установить 32-х битную платформу 1С.
Добрый день . Как это вылечить? Заранее благодарю

----------


## sistem81

hotel_9.0.2.3_unlock.dt ее скачайте и установите . У меня получилось.

----------


## Maks33rus

Доброго времени суток всем ребят.
Скиньте конфиг рабочей 1с Отель (отученную ) в первом посте "1с отель "вылетает при бронирование 
hotel_9.0.2.3_unlock.d не запускается вылетает сразу
Заранее спасибо .
maks-aleksandr@yandex.ru

----------


## JadeJohns

Коллеги, приветствую? Есть конфигурация БИТ. Отель 8 старше 3.0.37.122 желательно бы одну из самых последних.
Если есть, буду очень благодарен
oldgamesrevival@gmail.com

----------


## bwp

Есть обновление для Отеля 9.0? Может есть у кого нибудь для 8.3?

----------


## yarovoe2006

Cкиньте ссылку пожалуйста мне на свежий установочный релиз 1с Отель. yarovoe2006@rambler.ru

----------


## yarovoe2006

удалось найти обновление?

----------


## yeti665

Cкиньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на установочный файл 1C:Отель    natalya.makarova.2011@inbox.ru

----------


## ratatuy17

У кого есть последняя отлучаная конфигурация можете скинуть на почту d1zon@tambo.ru заранее благодарен

----------


## sistem81

> У кого есть последняя отлучаная конфигурация можете скинуть на почту d1zon@tambo.ru заранее благодарен


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iMW...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## alexandr_ll

> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iMW...ew?usp=sharing


По ссылке нет доступа

----------


## sistem81

> По ссылке нет доступа


Запросите , дам доступ

----------


## Glavuh

Здравствуйте, кто подскажет, при формировании отчёта. Отчёты, регламентированные, форма 1-КСР, год только 2020, дальше нету, нужно отчёт за 2021 год сформировать, а нету.

----------


## Zapazuhu

> Здравствуйте, кто подскажет, при формировании отчёта. Отчёты, регламентированные, форма 1-КСР, год только 2020, дальше нету, нужно отчёт за 2021 год сформировать, а нету.


Версия 9.0.3.2

Основные изменения и новые функции по сравнению с версией 9.0.3.1

Задачи

• Добавлено новое право (146) позволяющее запрещать определенным пользователям закрывать задачи. Право позволяет реализовывать схемы в которых, например, только руководитель технической службы имеет права закрывать задачи по неисправностям в номерах

Ресепшен

• Добавлена возможность отправлять ссылку на получение он-лайн оплаты из формы счета на оплату
• Для 2021 года обновлена форма регламентированного отчета РОССТАТ - Форма №1 (КСР) - Годовая.

Бухгалтерия

• Процедура закрытия дня теперь поддерживает учетный период Декада (10 дней). Концом периода считается 10-ое, 20-ое и последнее число месяца. Учетный период теперь можно указывать не только в карточке фирмы, но и в договорах с контрагентами.
• Процедура закрытия дня, при наличии корректировок по услугам уже закрытым актами, формирует не акты на эти корректировки, а документы Дебетовая корректировка (при увеличении суммы) или Кредитовая корректировка (при уменьшении суммы). Эта доработка позволяет при загрузке данных по реализации в бухгалтерию формировать документы корректировки реализации.

Интерфейсы

• Добавлена поддержка оплаты услуг по QR-кодам через систему быстрых платежей (СБП) Сбербанка России. Поддерживается подключение специальных дополнительных экранов для отображения QR-кодов.
• Добавлена поддержка внешней системы лояльности Premium Bonus (https://premiumbonus.ru/). Интерфейс позволяет накапливать в этой системе бонусы и оплачивать ими услуги в отеле

Исправление ошибок

• Исправлены ошибки найденные в предыдущем релизе

----------


## tommi-gan

Добрый день, 9.0.3.2 - это последняя на текущий момент конфигурация? дайте пожалуйста cf, если есть такая возможнсть

----------


## sistem81

http://2bay.org/6f2d161e2ef50586514d...0702e1ec3dca26

----------

atol_zlat (16.06.2022), tommi-gan (10.02.2022), Volkash (15.02.2022)

----------


## Volkash

Добрый день!
А нет ли книжки по последней версии?
Буду признателен если поделитесь.

P.S. Вопрос снят, нашел. Спасибо.

----------


## asergei

Жаль только кривая она. "Из коробки" отчеты не то что между собой, они даже сами с собой не идут - (запросы в них) неверно написаны. Форму счета фактуры полгода доделать не могут. А по версии, скоро ожидается 9.0.3.3 . Может что то поправят, хотя по тенденции последних обновлений скорее сломают, - ждем, надеемся...

----------


## f.z.54@yandex.

Добрый день, скажите какой последний релиз Бит Отель 8, и если есть ссылка или на почту : f.z.54@yandex.ru

----------


## Kerim314159

Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на 1с Отель последнюю редакцию,если она есть . Заранее благодарен! моя почтаkerimkgtu@gmail.com

----------


## Kerim314159

Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на 1с Отель последнюю редакцию,если она есть . Заранее благодарен! моя почта  kerimkgtu@gmail.com

----------


## Нурсултан03

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста есть ли лекарство 1с Отель для управляемой формы?

----------


## Aragosha

Здравствуйте! Дайте, пожалуйста, доступ. В ГуглДиске уже просил Вас. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## anghelika

Добрый день. А есть возможность дать доступ к https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iMW...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## Aragosha

Если кого интересует лекарство для 1С: Отель Редакция 9.2 (Управляемые формы), готов дать на тестирование своё самодельное.

----------


## vopi

Якобы 17.08.2022 вышла версия 9.0.4.1?

----------


## deker1176

да вышла

----------


## asergei

Фирма ЗАО "Гостиничные технологии" переименовалась в ООО и немного (в 6 раз) подняли цену на поддержку. У всех так или это эксклюзив для нас? **разумеется вопрос тем, кто этим пользуется :)

----------


## dmitry-sasov

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями 1с отель с редакции 9.0.2.3... на почту sms2014@list.ru

----------


## Ub'ju_vedrom

> Если кого интересует лекарство для 1С: Отель Редакция 9.2 (Управляемые формы), готов дать на тестирование своё самодельное.


Здравствуйте! Возможно ли взять попробовать? Работает? Мне даже не для того, чтобы использовать конфу в продакшне, а чтобы обработку и отчет написать, а демка только на просмотр открыта, нифига сделать не могу. 

У Вас есть опыт программирования на этой конфигурации?

----------


## TS_MAXIMUS

> hotel_9.0.2.3_unlock.dt ее скачайте и установите . У меня получилось.


Добрый день. А база нормально работает? А то у меня почему-то цену не считает при бронировании или поселении.

----------

